# think i've blown my center



## yelis300 (Nov 9, 2010)

got an emotiva erm-6.3 for my center. it has been working beautifully so far until yesterday. ive had them hooked up with bare wire, but i was going to put some spades on them, but decided not to and just restripped the wires and hooked it back up. posi to posi, neg to neg. wiring was all fine, no stray wires or anything like that. wanted to show my young neice a demo of toystory 3 so i quickly put it in and started playing chapter 1. Now normally i dont immediately crank up the volume like i did yesterday. usually its playing at moderate volume level, and when i do turn it up i use the remote. well yesterday i just threw the movie in and started playing, and used the dial on my reciever to quickly turn up the volume to near reference level. within about 5 seconds, i noticed no dialog from the center. could this have damaged the speaker from very little warm up time and then very sharply crank up the volume? i did put my old center back on and everything seemed fine.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

That doesn't sound good.
Have you tried the emotiva again, just to see if it may have been a connection problem? that happens sometimes, especially with bare wire.
Also' I'v occasionally had connection work loose between my source and prepro that have caused moments of fear.
I wouldn't think warm-up would be much of an issue. you'd really have to have the gain way up to blow a speaker.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I am also leaning towards a one off Gremlin attack.


----------



## yelis300 (Nov 9, 2010)

update:

well, with the emo unhooked, i removed the jumper bars and ohm'd out the woofer and tweet sections. got 4ohm on the woof side and ZERO on the tweet side. something inside is wrong, ill report my findings...


----------



## yelis300 (Nov 9, 2010)

well, i tore the thing apart and didnt find a thing wrong. I will say this thou, the folks at emo did a nice job wiring everything up in the cabinet. crossover was very neatly arranged, very good soldering all around, wires routed nice and neat, and stuffing in place where it should be. this thing was built like a tank too, kind of a bear to get apart, but i like that.

on the no continuity issue...? i hooked it back up after everything and its working fine. my only guess on the continuity thing is maybe i had one of the switches in a position where i wasnt getting any contact..:scratch:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I was going to suggest that it sounds as though you are have a connection issue. Pretty much sounds like you got that one sqaured away though.:T Glad to hear that everything is a go again and nice to hear about a first hand account of the build quality of there speakers, i'm familiar with there amps but haven't read much or seen too much on there speakers.


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Glad your back up and running!


----------

